
How I Coaxed a Western Medicine Skeptic to Get a Biopsy - dnetesn
http://cancer.nautil.us/article/235/how-i-coaxed-a-western-medicine-skeptic-to-get-a-biopsy
======
davymac
It takes the kindness of a Mormon (as in this article) to have the patience to
bite your tongue when people you know and love drink the "natural" Kool-Aid.
The only tactics I've had success with is sadly stopping to using the same
scare tactics these "believers in natural healing" have used to con
family/friends into wasting their money. This man is a saint. I don't know
that I could do the same. I would quickly turn this I to a scene like Louis CK
trying to force-save his chocolate-eating dogs' life with Hydrogen Peroxide

